# fridge not cold enough, freezer freezing



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

ok found a site that sells arts by serial numbers of the fridge but would like to find the model number, my serial numbers is 3639530710, any one know how to get the model number. also doesnt this fridge need some kind of return for the air. i can feel cold air coming out but cant figure where its going back to the freezer.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

model number may be on the inside top of the fridge side on a sticker, or may be on the bottom right with the door open. don't know where else it might be.

also, have you checked the defrost thermostat that controls the heater?
i just replaced one last week for about 8 bucks. your defrost heater will not work if your defrost thermostat is bad, and the heaters cost much more. Google how to check it, won't cost anything but some time. all you need is an ohmeter or other device to check continuity. worth a try!


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

was there but long time washed off. but ive now found a couple sites that sell parts by serial number, funny even found the owners manual, still no model number though.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

i guess i was editing, as you were typing the response. check the edit in my last post.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/3639530710/0582/0165000.html

looks like the number you have may actually be the model number.

but i dont order from sears, they are usually way high. partsdirect.com has much better prices and super fast shipping . i have used them many times.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

The fridge will only get cold when the freezer is near it's set point. It's just setup that way. (it's started cooling but it'll takes time) There is an return, usually near the bottom of the fridge section. 

Good luck

Cheers!


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

everything is working now but freezer is still running. its been for over 5 hours. cold in fridge and everything is frozen in freezer. starting to think maybe the thermostat isnt working on kicking it off when cold, working for the heater but not cold. how long should it run after defrosting the coils with air dryer. like i said everything is frozen in the freezer.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

ok then the only thermostat is the one in the freezer department that also works the defroster heater, right ?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Sometimes there's also a thermostat on the fridge side to control the fan blowing air from the freezer. Sometimes it's just a damper knob, and sometimes there's nothing. (typical for older freezer above fridge versions) 

Newer deluxe models will have digital thermostats that control the fan for separate evaporators, but i doubt that's what you have. 

Refrigerators barely have any capacity above what is needed to hold temp. I'm not surprised that it's run for 5 hours, with stuff still in the fridge. (big thermal mass) (I'd be careful with your food if anything thawed btw) There's a good chance though that you're thermostat has died. It's very common, since they have mechanical parts that wear out. Put a fridge thermometer in the freezer and report the temp. You may have to manually defrost it once a day until you fix everything. 

Cheers!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I found a manual to a different model, but it's likely very similar. You should try to take a picture of the wiring diagram if it's still on the back or bottom somewhere. The biggest difference may be the defrost control may be mechanical instead of digital, and some extras that you might not have. 

Kenmore Coldspot refrigerator, model number 106.9555923

http://porkrind.org/missives/fridge-schematics-wiring-diagram/









Cheers!


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

found and downloaded the owners manual. no thermostat setting to see, other than the one at the back of the fridge compartment that is a baffle you can open and close, depending on how cold you want the fridge to be. and also searched both parts sites i found for my serial model and no thermostat other than the heater defroster one. so off tot the appliance store to get the heater defroster kit, comes with new thermostat. i think i understand a little more on how it works = the defroster heater thermostat turns the compressor off when it gets to its cold temp and also kicks off when it get to 70 degrees when running the heaters. its not kicking off and running all the time, no wonder its frosting over.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

ok replaced my defroster heaters and thermostat. but a friend says i might also need to replace my cold control, found them all over but where is it and how do i replace it. cant find any info on where how on my model. kenmore model 3639530710


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

That would be that baffle. Older refrigerators were very simple but relied on a very careful balance, and some common sense. Since it's not so common to have sense, we have thermostats for both sides now. 

Let is know how it's doing. With the new defrost control

Cheers!


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

found out how the whole mech. came out but couldnt find a cold control local, friend of mine had the whole mech, baffle, cold control with defroster time, and gave it to me, well sold it to me. im going to pick up a couple thermometers today, one for freezer and the other for the fridge. then i can monitor the temps in both. as he explained it, the freezer coils frost over then defrost, frost over then defrost, and so on and so on. getting the temps is the way to know whats happening.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being the percentage of accuracy are what they are with thermometers I recommend using only 1 thermometer to take the two temperature readings.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

well day two and all is well. freezer is about -8 degrees and fridge is about 35 degrees. to be on the safe side i ordered another heater defroster kit, with thermostat, cold control thermostat, cant even find one of type i have here, and another defroster timer, all form good old ebay. ill put them in the unit i took out of my fridge so if needed i can just swap the whole unit out. except for the heater defroster part, which really isnt that hard to do. i found out just how important these parts are to the working of the fridge and dont want to be in a situation again of having to pay $120.00 for a defroster heater kit. so all and all im out under $200.00, thats the defroster heater kit = $120.00 form local parts store, extra heater defroster kit, cold control and defroster time. this is just about what the repair guy wanted just to install and new defroster heater kit.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

after going though all this trouble im thinking about one of the 
*Wireless Refrigerator Freezer Thermometers*


----------

